# Can I change the location of LRCC Originals?



## franklehnen (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi all you helpful people!

I'm sure the information I need is somewhere in these pages already but despite searching I didn't find it.

I migrated my Classic library to CC and all went well. I kept my Classic photos on a second drive (well backed up of course), but CC just put them on my first drive which is not good in my eyes as the drive is lacking space now.

Question is, as I'd like to keep the originals for added safety, how can I move the location of this folder. Can I just set the desired path in CC settings and it will take care of the move or will I have to get my hand dirty and move the files myself?

I'm quite nervous about trusting Adobe with my originals and definitely want to keep them where I can touch them.

Thanks for helping out!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 14, 2018)

franklehnen said:


> Can I just set the desired path in CC settings and it will take care of the move...



Yep, that's what should happen when you change the location of the locally stored originals. You probably realise now that you could have changed the location before you did the catalog migration and saved yourself the hassle.


----------



## franklehnen (Aug 14, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yep, that's what should happen when you change the location of the locally stored originals. You probably realise now that you could have changed the location before you did the catalog migration and saved yourself the hassle.



Thanks a lot Jim!

Yep - should have done that. As Forrest Gump said, Stupid is as stupid does!


----------

